# Tractor club raffle for 1947 Farmall Cub



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This club has a show the first Saturday in May, 2005. They restore a tractor each year and raffle it off with the proceeds to benefit kids with health problems. Sounds like a good bunch of folks. Here is a link:
http://www.edgeta.org/brnch100.htm


----------

